# How do I unplug the Scan Gage-II



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Is there a clip on the OBD-II connector? I don't want to pull to hard.
Thanks


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You should be able to just pull straight out, there is no clip to disengage. Its possible to unclip the wire harness/connector from the lower dash, think this would happen before any damage would occur.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, spacedout I did as you said. I had to use a screwdriver to pry the plug off. There is no way I could pull it off without damaging something.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine unplugs easily. I wonder what caused yours to get stuck.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine has always been tough to remove as well. In the end I just end up pulling on the plug slowly and firmly. The plastic sure does bend, but so far has not broken. I don't make a habit out of unplugging my scan gauge though for this very reason.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> Mine unplugs easily. I wonder what caused yours to get stuck.


Tight tolerance I guess. I'm taking it in for NOX sensor I don't want grief about the ScanGage II.
I may try some Teflon bike chain lube around the inside of the plastic.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Mine is very difficult to remove as well. There is no clip, but I always unclip the OBD port itself from the holder before unplugging the gauge to avoid damage and make it easier.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I lubricated the edge of the plug slightly, however it was still very tight so I took the needle nose plyers and removed the small guide on the plug. It now goes on and off easier.


----------

